# In search of a Tri phantom poodle male



## poodlepuppytri (Jan 16, 2020)

This has been SUCH a hard search. I do not want to buy from a puppy mill I am looking for a reputable breeder who does all the proper testing. phantom parti, tri phantom this is my DREAM puppy! If you know of any breeders of large toy or minis please let me know


----------



## vanydog (Aug 23, 2019)

I recommend you ask reputable parti toy/mini breeders in your area if they know anyone with the color you are looking for. Good luck with your search!


----------

